# Pain on the right side 4,5 weeks... I'm scared!



## marieceline75

Hi there! 
I'm new here, this is my second pregnancy, got a positive test last week (Thursday). Since Saturday I've been having a pain in my right side, sometimes at the front, sometimes at the back, it seems to come and go and it gets worse when I lie or sit down. 
Went to A&E on Sunday and doctor said it can be a number of things, cyst, uterus stretching, ligament pain, but she did not dismiss the possibility of an ectopic pregnancy. She scheduled an appointment for a scan on Wednesday, but in the mean time I freak out. 
I thought it was better today and I got up during the night for pee, and when I went back to bed, the pain came back quite strong. 
Has any of you had this before? 
Thanks for your answers!


----------



## poebuffalo

I just had the same exact thing happen to me. I searched the internet far and wide and everyone said "normal." I went to the ER because of my anxieties and they didn't want to 
"write off" ectopic until they could prove it at five weeks. Turns out the baby was perfectly healthy but had gotten a cyst in my right fallopian, which is common in the first trimester on either side. Feels like a shooting pain sometimes, dull pain sometimes, but in a pretty specific spot. I wouldn't worry but I would definitely get it checked. Odds for an ectopic are 1/100. Good luck babeh!


----------



## albs

well i'm afraid i can't help you with what it is, but it is def poss to have pain and it not be ectopic. I started spotting on Wed so was sent for an early scan to rule out the poss of ectopic. it's def not ectopic for me, but i've been having shooting and stabbing pains in my right side for a couple of days. I spent most of last week at the hospital or at the doctor's so really don't want to go back again, and i'm pretty sure it's just stretching pains, or ligaments or something else totally normal!
Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## marieceline75

Thanks for your answers! 
I feel a bit relieved. I just hope everything will be fine in the scan tomorrow and that I can see my little bean, growing healthily. I'll let you know.


----------



## marieceline75

albs said:


> well i'm afraid i can't help you with what it is, but it is def poss to have pain and it not be ectopic. I started spotting on Wed so was sent for an early scan to rule out the poss of ectopic. it's def not ectopic for me, but i've been having shooting and stabbing pains in my right side for a couple of days. I spent most of last week at the hospital or at the doctor's so really don't want to go back again, and i'm pretty sure it's just stretching pains, or ligaments or something else totally normal!
> Good Luck! :thumbup:

Good luck to you too, I'm pretty sure it's normal, hope it goes away soon.


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Hi hun, I had this aswell at 6 weeks. When they scanned me they found that the pain was caused by cysts on my Ovaries x Water Infection. 

Fingers crossed everything is ok hunny xxx


----------



## NickyNack

I had this about 4.5-5 weeks and was taken to a and e but they never figured out what the problem was, although they did figure out I was pregnant lol, i had taken a test before the weekend which was negative, but midnight on monday i tested faintly positive. Painkillers sorted it and baby is now a happy little toddler


----------



## marieceline75

Going for scan tomorrow midday. Fingers crossed. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## jessica88

I had a right tubal ectopic 2 months ago (I was 5w 5d). The pain presented itself as a stabbing pain up my back passage, then lower right abdominal pain which felt like really sore trapped wind. By 2 hours it was so bad I was wriggling about the back of a taxi on the way to hospital. I had no bleeding or no other pain, however for the 5 days after my BFP up until getting rushed to hospital I was sore if I pushed on my right side even gently, which I found worrying for being only 5 weeks. 

If your pain isn't BAD to UNBEARABLE I personally would say you're ok for now, just keep an eye on it (but bear in mind everybody is different).

Here's the weird thing. I got my BFP again (so soon!) Last thurs 10th nov. No pain etc. Noticed brown spotting sunday afternoon, which turned to light bleeding. I went to A&E, had blood drawn, got result of 116hcg yesterday morning. Went back today and am awaiting 2nd result. I only stopped bleeding this evening but since last night I have had this same pain as you are describing in my right lower abdomen. Same spot as ectopic pain, but different pain. A sort of stab sometimes, other times its dull. Can be front or back. Gets worse when I'm sitting and lying down. So I know how you're feeling! Its a worry indeed! In my case it could be a number of things (even just pain caused by recent surgery), but in your case I think it will be quite innocent. If it gets worse, don't leave anything to chance. Sorry for the long reply! Just want to explain that complications happen and you're not alone :) thinking of you and hope everything is all good :) x


----------



## Beautygirl73

marieceline75 said:


> Going for scan tomorrow midday. Fingers crossed. Hope everything is ok.

Hi 
How did u get on with your scan?
I am 4 weeks 2 days and have been getting simular feeling in my right side like I am scared to pull a stitch or something , like a fragile pulling sensation so I am lying down. It makes you really anxious so I hope everything went ok for you , I would like to no how you got on . Xxxx
Wishing us loads of sticky sticky thoughts xxx and good luck xxx


----------



## marieceline75

Thanks for your messages. 
Did the scan today and it wasn't good or bad. They saw a 2mm spot in my uterus but they can't confirm it's the sac (too soon apparently). They also found a little bit of free fluid in my uterus, but they said that could be consistent with a normal pregnancy or an ectopic pregnancy. So hcg test today and in Friday to see if the levels double or not. I left the hospital in tears! I'm so scared! They called me this evening to tell me that the hcg confirmed I was pregnant, and now I need to go again on Friday to see if levels are rising ok. I asked her on the phone if the results if my hcg were bad and she told me they were not bad at all. But I'm still so scared! Pain has subsided, only a twinge from time to time. Didn't even have pain during the tv... I hope everything is fine. These will be the longest 48 hours if my life!


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Im sorry on your fear. I am scared on my pregnancy as I have had miscarriages befor, so I dont rule them out yet. Did they give you #s of your hcg to see if they double with or not? I woudl of asked for the numbers just cus I am so paranoid lol :) good luck


----------



## marieceline75

Thanks for your messages. Today it'll be just waiting, I try to stay positive, but I'm scared. No new symptoms at all, the pain is back, but it's not intense and it comes and goes. Hope it'll be fine. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## myangelgia

Hello. I just miscarried at end of November and got pregnant again in December. I thinking I about 6 weeks pregnant and I have been having same pain as u, seems be worse when I akin sitting. I was wondering what the results determined your pain to be. Please help!!


----------



## myangelgia

marieceline75 said:


> Thanks for your messages. Today it'll be just waiting, I try to stay positive, but I'm scared. No new symptoms at all, the pain is back, but it's not intense and it comes and goes. Hope it'll be fine. I'll keep you posted.

What ever happened with it pregnancy? I am having same exactly symptoms and am very scared. I just had miscarriage end of November and got pregnant again in December and am very worried because I don't remember this with my other two normal pregnancies.


----------

